# Best brand of shampoo?



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

The thread about bad ingredients has me wondering...

What brand of shampoo do you use on your dog?


Currently, I have the ONLY bottle of shampoo that our Wal-Mart had when I brought the dog home (he stunk!) and it's an oatmeal one by Hartz. Lousy brand, but it was all that was available. I used it that first day because he smelled like he had NEVER been bathed plus cigarette smoke. I gagged when I closed the car door to bring him home! *shiver*

The only other time he has been groomed, I took him to a pro. But, I still need a bottle to have on hand in case he gets into something gross (rolls in something, mud, etc...)

What do you all suggest?


----------



## kerplunk105 (Mar 5, 2008)

I use Earthbath and love it.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Um ... I currently have Pet Head (Bed Head for dogs). Bella smells like Pears.  And it's good for her skinny-skin-skin too. Her coat is all glossy and shiny as well.


----------



## ladyshadowhollyjc (Oct 28, 2008)

I use http://www.chrissystems.com/system_kits.htm <--- that. The after bath part of the kit smells sooooo good.


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

I should mention that Scrappy has allergies and itches A LOT. Should I use a different shampoo because of that?


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Oh definitely I would. I am in no way an expert on dog shampoos so I can't give you any advice or leads on a good one but I would definitely speak to perhaps a professional groomer or maybe do some internet research on good brands to use for sensitive or allergy-prone skin.


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

I use Tropiclean and really really love it. They also have an Oatmeal shampoo in their Oxymed line.

I've tried Pethead, it really smelt nice, but I didn't find it cleaned really well. I didn't get the nice lather that I get with Tropiclean.


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Kina_A said:


> I use Tropiclean and really really love it. They also have an Oatmeal shampoo in their Oxymed line.
> 
> I've tried Pethead, it really smelt nice, but I didn't find it cleaned really well. I didn't get the nice lather that I get with Tropiclean.


You know, I don't like the lather with PetHead either, but I didn't know if that was the shampoo or Bella's coat (she's a rottie w/ a short/medium topcoat and an undercoat). The shampoo I used before PetHead (cannot for the life of me remember what it was) didn't lather up real well either.

I have heard alot of the members hear speak of Tropiclean. Is it available at Petco/Petsmart? If so, I will have to look into it. Bella doesn't have skin issues or allergies or anything, so I am not going to do the whole mailorder shampoo. It's bad enough that I spend more on her shampoo right now than I spend on my own!


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

I'll have to check out some of my catalogs and online. I am an hour from the pet store...and can't just drive over to check things out. I will have to seriously research it online and then go over IF they carry it!

UGH Sometimes it sucks to live in the middle of nowhere! UGH UGH UGH


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

Here's one link I found for you for selection process. I will post more as I find them.

http://www.associatedcontent.com/article/253560/how_to_choose_the_best_dog_shampoo.html


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

Thanks!

I love where I live...small town...everyone knows everyone...but it sucks when you want to shop. You either pick the Wal-Mart, the grocery store, or the farm store. *roll eyes*

That's it...it's a hour to go anyplace else!


----------



## Kina_A (Jun 8, 2009)

infiniti said:


> I have heard alot of the members hear speak of Tropiclean. Is it available at Petco/Petsmart? If so, I will have to look into it. Bella doesn't have skin issues or allergies or anything, so I am not going to do the whole mailorder shampoo. It's bad enough that I spend more on her shampoo right now than I spend on my own!


I don't know if its available at Petco or Petsmart. I got it a petfood store go to.

What I like about Tropiclean is that it lathers really well, cleans well, and rinses really well to. And bonus, it smells sooooo good!

And don't worry, I think I spend more on their shampoo then my own too! The way I look at it, I don't wash them as often as I wash my own hair! lol


----------



## Keechak (Aug 10, 2008)

I have always used Freash N' Clean it's what I used when I worked as a groomer and I still use it for my own dogs.


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

Tropiclean's website says they are sold at the vet's office down the street! It's not the vets office that I use, it's the expensive one--LOL

I'll have to check it out there!


----------



## infiniti (Mar 19, 2010)

I just went to the Tropiclean website and did the "Where to Buy" lookup by my zipcode. 

It says it's available at Petco ... and at my local indoor dog park too! So that's cool.

Petco is just around the corner from my house so I will have to check it out. 

Sometimes things aren't always available there when websites say they are ... such as the Tug-a-Jug. The Petco website said they had it, however, when I went the other night, they didn't have Tug-a-Jug, or the Bouncy Cube thing, or the Squirrel thing. They actually have NO interactive dog toys whatsoever! Irritated me!


----------



## Michiyo-Fir (Jul 25, 2009)

I use Vellus and it's awesome. It smells really good too. Chris christensen is good too. Other good brands are Biogroom, buddywash


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm currently using Biogroom, and I really like it.  The conditioner smells REALLY good and stays on for a long time! Also, Biogroom is a lot cheaper than most other good brands like Eqyss.

My groomer uses Earthbath, and I love that as well.


----------



## TomNakanishi (Mar 16, 2010)

Earthbath is gentle, and organic. It strips oils out of the coat without breaking down the hair molecules. I love it, great product.

Of course, I show my dogs, so that's not my number one choice. I want their hair full of body and full of shine. Groomer's Edge manufactured by Double K is the best I've seen. It's a show quality shampoo line, I use their whitener product. 

Anyway, my vote: 

1) Any Earthbath shampoo for companion dogs. 
2) Any Groomer's Edge shampoo for show dogs.


----------



## Jod-dog (Mar 28, 2010)

They all sound great! I can't wait to find them and "sniff" test them. LOL I have to find a great scent for Scrappers!


----------



## Terrie (Sep 11, 2009)

Jod-dog said:


> Tropiclean's website says they are sold at the vet's office down the street! It's not the vets office that I use, it's the expensive one--LOL
> 
> I'll have to check it out there!


They also sell Tropiclean at Petco, they don't have all the varieties but last time I checked they had them on special for $5.99 online.

I purchased it, following advice from Kina_A, I got the Kava one. It is amazing!!! Smells awesome, lathers like crazy, I'm in love with this shampoo!


----------



## Bones (Sep 11, 2009)

Terrie said:


> They also sell Tropiclean at Petco, they don't have all the varieties but last time I checked they had them on special for $5.99 online.
> 
> I purchased it, following advice from Kina_A, I got the Kava one. It is amazing!!! Smells awesome, lathers like crazy, I'm in love with this shampoo!


I use tropiclean on bones and will use it on my newest dog. It works really well (keeps his coat nice and shiny) it also doesn't seem to irritate his skin. I am currently using the Berry one (only because it's soap free and natural). I really hate the strength of the smell though- Bones smells like an over perfumed girl after his bath but he usually manages to neutralize it after a few days


----------



## Viking (Apr 7, 2010)

I am going to petco early net week, possibly monday. I will let you know what I get for Gunner.


----------



## T Bumpkins & Co. (Feb 11, 2010)

We are owners of three Yorkies and use the Yorkie Splash and Shine shampoo from http://yorkieshampoo.com

We have also used and enjoy Bio-groom and Mink Sheen (good for summertime).


----------



## keely'smomma (Aug 4, 2008)

I use the hartz oatmeal shampoo.. And I KNOW its not the best, but its the only thing I can find around here that doesnt have a strong smell to it . (My mom can't be around perfumy smells since she went through chemo, it gives her terrible headaches and makes her stomache sick) .. 

Sometimes living in small town newfoundland sucks. Not many places carry good quality pet supplies around here.


----------



## Viking (Apr 7, 2010)

have you thought about buying over the internet keely'


----------



## luvntzus (Mar 16, 2007)

I've used Biogroom, Earthbath and Tropiclean, but my favorite is Kelco. I discovered it when I worked at grooming shops. Both of the ones that I worked at used Kelco. The "Oats Fur Coats" one smells amazing- kind of like a cinnamon cookie. Here's their website:

http://www.kelcoshampoo.com/


----------



## TomN (Jul 1, 2007)

Jod-dog said:


> I should mention that Scrappy has allergies and itches A LOT. Should I use a different shampoo because of that?


For allergy dogs I cannot say enough good things about the Eqyss shampoos especially for itching. Google "Micro-tek shampoo" it is tailor made for what you are describiing.

P.S. they have a Micro-tek spray that used in between shampoos is the best one-two punch as far as off the shelf products IMO. 

YOu can also do a search on this site for Micro-tek, as it has been mentioned in many threads.


----------



## Marsh Muppet (Nov 29, 2008)

I can't say it's the best (I haven't tried everything), but Coat Magic Premium is awesome stuff on my Golden. I use the spray-on conditioner/lusterizer to comb out the tangles after the bath. The products have a pleasant, not perfume-y smell that lasts a long time. Once he's been fluffed and dried, you just can't keep your hands out of his coat--which is no imposition for a Golden.

I gave him a buff before his last trip to the vet, and the doc couldn't stop raving about how good his coat looked/felt/smelled. Everybody who met him that week said pretty much the same thing, so it's not just my biased opinion.


----------



## ruckusluvr (Sep 20, 2009)

micro tek is GREAT for dogs with itchy allergy prone skin!

I cannot remember where i heard it, but I was taught that quality dog shampoos have very little lather. But I am a professional groomer, and this might only apply to shampoos for pro groomers....? not really sure. i know our awesome professional stuff has next to no lather, and dilutes 40 parts water to 1 part shampoo! the shampoo is B3

For pet owners Espree, earth bath, and tropiclean id say were the best.

I use coat handler products on my own dogs.


----------



## NRB (Sep 19, 2009)

I use EarthBath on my Schnauzer but it strips her of all the oils... so I'd like to either find another shampoo OR add a conditioner for after Earthbath use.

Any suggestions?

She has sort of dry skin. Not problematic, but I don't want to bathe her weekly and dry her out... SO either I find a conditioner, switch shampoos or have a stinky dog......


----------



## TamaraSiobhan (Apr 19, 2010)

I use Hydrosurge, without the actual pet bathing kit. I really like it. It cleans all three of my babies and smells excellent. I'm really liking the sound of this TropiClean, though. I think I might give that a try! I love this forum already!

I also use Mane N Tail conditioner on the kids. I actually use this on MY hair on occasion. It's been around forever. My mom used to buy it for us kids. The shampoo works well too, but at this time I only use the conditioner.


----------



## nicci10681 (Apr 21, 2010)

I HIGHLY recommend a medicated shampoo such as fresh n clean's with aloe, followed by their oatmeal and baking soda conditioner. They are great products for itchy dry skin, and perfect for older dogs that have that "old dog" smell. The scent lasts a really long time and can be refreshed but misting them with water from a spray bottle or using a slightly damp town. When I bath mine, it can be 2 weeks later and they will go out in the rain to pee and come back smelling like they just got a bath! LOL! The scent really lasts!!


----------



## Kloie's Mom (Mar 14, 2010)

I have a Westie, Sheltie and a Silky and I use TropiClean on all three of them! All three of my dogs play outside most of the day. Since my Westie is all white you can imagine how dirty she can get!! TropiClean gets all of the dirt out and leaves her smelling great!


----------



## Maliraptor (Mar 6, 2009)

I use two- the first is Shine Onn from Summerwinds, which is a great all around shampoo that doesn't, IMO, dry out the coat and is easy to rinse out.

The second one is Isle of Dogs Royal Jelly Shampoo. Expensive, but I have NEVER seen a shampoo do so much for a dog's coat in one go. Shine and moisture without weighing it down.


----------



## Duckie1009 (Dec 17, 2009)

I use Best Shot shampoo and like it. It cleans well and isn't harsh. I don't like strong artificial fragrances, it gives me a headache. My dog hates it even more and will sneeze to no end. Best Shot has a subtle peppermint scent.


----------



## puppy.l0ve (May 2, 2010)

i use mane and tail for my pups, and it always seems to work nicely for them all.


----------



## Kimberh (Apr 8, 2010)

I used human baby shampoo for over 40 years. That is what my parents used. 

Now day I get the johnson no tears baby shampoo because: 1) if by mistake it gets in their eyes you are not going to have a huge problem since it is the no tears kind 2) I have never had an allergy problem with it 3) it works well on getting mug out.

I even use to use it on my show dogs because it make them natural shine from being really clean to impress the judges.


----------



## poodleholic (Mar 15, 2007)

TomN said:


> For allergy dogs I cannot say enough good things about the Eqyss shampoos especially for itching. Google "Micro-tek shampoo" it is tailor made for what you are describiing.
> 
> P.S. they have a Micro-tek spray that used in between shampoos is the best one-two punch as far as off the shelf products IMO.
> 
> YOu can also do a search on this site for Micro-tek, as it has been mentioned in many threads.


I agree that Micro-Tec is the best thing out there for itchy skin. I use their other products as well, for myself AND my dogs. The PooDells have lovely coats, and smell good, too! lol

NOTE: If you buy the Micro-Tec online at KvVet Supply online, they don't charge shipping, although there's a $5 handling charge on orders under $50. I usually place an order for several things I need at one time, and it usually arrives within 3 days (it's a lot cheaper than on the EQyss website, to boot)!


----------



## JonathanNYC (May 12, 2010)

Kimberh said:


> I used human baby shampoo for over 40 years. That is what my parents used.
> 
> Now day I get the johnson no tears baby shampoo because: 1) if by mistake it gets in their eyes you are not going to have a huge problem since it is the no tears kind 2) I have never had an allergy problem with it 3) it works well on getting mug out.
> 
> I even use to use it on my show dogs because it make them natural shine from being really clean to impress the judges.



That is what we used, heck when she is oily, I have even used the bio-friendly earthy-no harsh solvents/chemicals all natural dish soap to remove dirt, grease and grime from her coat. usually we will use J&J no more tears shampoo.


----------



## Kimberh (Apr 8, 2010)

JonathanNYC said:


> That is what we used, heck when she is oily, I have even used the bio-friendly earthy-no harsh solvents/chemicals all natural dish soap to remove dirt, grease and grime from her coat. usually we will use J&J no more tears shampoo.



For me, I feel with J&J no more tears shampoo that it is not going to hurt if you have to use a lot to get mud and other yard stuff of them without worry of hurting them.


----------



## Bordermom (Apr 28, 2010)

I've been using suave shampoo on the dogs (because it was here and they needed a bath) and it does a great job. Bender is still very soft and fluffy a week later, smells good too. On another forum someone suggested either suave or soft soap mixed half and half with vinegar for odor issues, I may try that later. 

And now that it's summer they'll be getting a few drops of tea tree oil in the shampoo too, to help with bugs.

I've used some expensive pro stuff and the suave seems to do just as good of a job. Can't say for sure if they're shiny because of the shampoo or the diet though - my border collie is getting kinda gross (needs a bath asap) and his coat is still quite shiney under the mud

Lana


----------



## STPFAN (Sep 27, 2009)

http://www.freshpets.com/Tropiclean-Natural-Oatmeal-and-Tea-Tree-Shampoo-T-p/rp-601177.htm


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

> I used human baby shampoo for over 40 years. That is what my parents used.
> 
> Now day I get the johnson no tears baby shampoo because: 1) if by mistake it gets in their eyes you are not going to have a huge problem since it is the no tears kind 2) I have never had an allergy problem with it 3) it works well on getting mug out.
> 
> I even use to use it on my show dogs because it make them natural shine from being really clean to impress the judges.


J&j NMT is formulated for humans, so how do you know what effect it has on a dog when it gets in the eyes? you dont, thAt is the problem with using human products. i know a lot use them with no adverse effects (that they can notice), but understand that if your dog suffers from a severe reaction from it, you're out of luck. the company will not help you when you use their product on an animal they didnt intend for it to be used on. i personally have sensitive eyes, and J&J NMT does sting (not as bad as a regular shampoo, but it does hurt). im sure dogs are the same, everyone is different and what hurts one may not hurt another. 



> I've been using suave shampoo on the dogs (because it was here and they needed a bath) and it does a great job. Bender is still very soft and fluffy a week later, smells good too. On another forum someone suggested either suave or soft soap mixed half and half with vinegar for odor issues, I may try that later.


Not to come down on yiou, and maybe others have had a different experience with suave, but it SUCKS on my own hair (hair that is formulated for), so i dont underst5and why it would be any good for a dog. at least when people tell me they use pantene, or finesse, or whatever, i can see it at least making the dog clean and soft b/c those are good products on the hair they were made for. Suave sucks in general, so i dont see how it could be any good on an animal it isnt meant for. 

also, I would rather NEVER bath my dog than use a Hartz product on him.


----------



## Kimberh (Apr 8, 2010)

Purplex15 said:


> J&j NMT is formulated for humans, so how do you know what effect it has on a dog when it gets in the eyes? you dont, thAt is the problem with using human products. i know a lot use them with no adverse effects (that they can notice), but understand that if your dog suffers from a severe reaction from it, you're out of luck. the company will not help you when you use their product on an animal they didnt intend for it to be used on. i personally have sensitive eyes, and J&J NMT does sting (not as bad as a regular shampoo, but it does hurt). im sure dogs are the same, everyone is different and what hurts one may not hurt another.
> 
> 
> Not to come down on yiou, and maybe others have had a different experience with suave, but it SUCKS on my own hair (hair that is formulated for), so i dont underst5and why it would be any good for a dog. at least when people tell me they use pantene, or finesse, or whatever, i can see it at least making the dog clean and soft b/c those are good products on the hair they were made for. Suave sucks in general, so i dont see how it could be any good on an animal it isnt meant for.
> ...



I understand what you are saying but I tried dog shampoo which are usually something a friends given us or a free sample and had some many problems with bad skin reactions that I personal stick with what I know which is the J&J baby shampoo. I am too the point if someone gives me a sample or a bottle on dog shampoo in a Christmas gift that I give it the local shelter. I have used prescription dog shampoo before not because the J&J baby shampoo hurt the dog but due to allergies one dog had. 

I guess it is just each to their own experiences.


----------



## Purplex15 (May 28, 2007)

> I understand what you are saying but I tried dog shampoo which are usually something a friends given us or a free sample and had some many problems with bad skin reactions that I personal stick with what I know which is the J&J baby shampoo. I am too the point if someone gives me a sample or a bottle on dog shampoo in a Christmas gift that I give it the local shelter. I have used prescription dog shampoo before not because the J&J baby shampoo hurt the dog but due to allergies one dog had


then id doesnt sound like you have tried any good brands, or anything for long enough to make a difference. not all dog shampoos are created equal, and different dogs need different things. 

But you are on a dog forum giving advice. maybe your dogs do well with whatever you use, that doesnt make it right or smart to tell others to use a product not even made for the animal in question. 

and im not trying to single you out. many come on to this site and others caliming human brands of shampoo to work fine on their dogs. i cannot explain why come dogs do okay with it, but generally speaking, most do not. every dog i have owned has develeped dry itchy skin if i have had to use human (and some horse) shampoo when in a tight spot.


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

Has anyone else used Bobbie Panter shampoos? I've used them for 2 years on my pack (the Stinky Dog shampoo, hehe) and I really like them.


----------



## JiveDadson (Feb 22, 2010)

Bordermom said:


> On another forum someone suggested either suave or soft soap mixed half and half with vinegar for odor issues, I may try that later.


The vinegar is for adjusting the pH to the right level for dogs, which is not the same as for humans. I would think half-and-half would be too much vinegar. I've read on the net that equal parts liquid soap, water, and vinegar is about right.


----------



## LazyGRanch713 (Jul 22, 2009)

I really, REALLY like this stuff (and their conditioner as well)
http://estore.websitepros.com/2053233/Detail.bok?no=219
My mom has been grooming with this stuff since before I was born (literally). It does an AWESOME job on curly dogs (poodles, bichons, etc) when you add conditioner, the coats dry straight and SOFT and the coats feel thicker. (My biggest gripe with conditioners is it makes a lot of dogs feel "stringy", this does NOT!)
I also like Plum Silky from this company (Natures Specialty)
http://www.naturesspecialtiesmfg.com/
We also use Tropiclean, Fresh and Clean, and various other brands. But PDG-1 is my absolute favorite


----------



## Jacksons Mom (Mar 12, 2010)

I just ordered some Tropiclean and I'm excited to try it. 

Jackson gets a bath about every 7-10 days but he's a Yorkie with human-like hair so he can bathed that often.


----------



## annecsmith09 (May 14, 2010)

some pet shops use conditioners like for human hair conditioners and they are great.


----------



## dpuppylover (May 23, 2010)

Bio-Groom oatmeal shampoo & conditioner. Thats what i using


----------



## deyainrdy4ds (May 9, 2010)

looks like the popular ones are tropiclean, biogroom and earthbath.....think im gunna give tropiclean a try...my local petco has it in stock... we're probably going to go with this one since its labeled for puppies:
http://www.petco.com/product/109053/TropiClean-Hypo-Allergenic-Shampoo-for-Puppies.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch

OR this medicated one with oatmeal, tea tree, aloe vera etc
http://www.petco.com/product/109054/TropiClean-Oatmeal-Medicated-Shampoo.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch


this one looked good too because its conditioner too but i guess the puppy labeled one would be better for now:
http://www.petco.com/product/9090/TropiClean-Papaya-Luxury-2-in-1-Shampoo-Plus-Conditioner.aspx?CoreCat=OnSiteSearch




ALSO, should we condition afterward?


----------



## nekomi (May 21, 2008)

I know I'm resurrecting this thread, but I just started using Bio-Groom Ultra Black on Loki, and I am SO impressed! His coat texture is wonderful since using it, and the color is so deep with a blue sheen! I'm really happy with it. I think I'm going to try some of the other Bio-Groom shampoos now... anyone ever try their white-brightening one? I'm thinking of getting it for Willow.


----------



## lucidity (Nov 10, 2009)

I have! I like it  I don't know if it makes a difference.. Cadence's coat always looks like the same colour to me, lol. But he's very white, if you're curious!


----------



## Crantastic (Feb 3, 2010)

I haven't tried it, but one of the papillon breeders I know swears by Plush Puppy shampoo and conditioner. She got me to look closely at her papillons' fur, and I could see a subtle sparkle. Her dogs are also nice and white. I'm thinking of picking some up and trying it on Crystal. It's a little pricy, though.


----------



## sassafras (Jun 22, 2010)

I just use Dr. Bronner's castille soap. Usually the peppermint - they smell lovely.


----------



## pandakins (Dec 9, 2009)

I've seen tons of people mention Tropiclean, I might have to give it a try. I don't bathe Daisy and Crea that often, so one bottle should last me a while.


----------



## hachna (Jul 31, 2010)

I am anti shampoo for my dogs and use shampoo very little when i really have to do.
I purchased this oatmeal medicated shampoo for my s/tzu and schnauzer who tends to scratch a lot (no fleas) but honestly i can't tell anything different. Again my dogs are not those dogs who roll on yucky thinks either. I read from a schnauzer breeder who also shows her dogs mentioning wash with water only and the advise has been best. Well i don't like wet dog smell so i finish off with lavender oil or tea tree oil. They smell lovely.


----------



## PetersGirl (Feb 8, 2010)

I use Mane and Tail on Tucker  I love it! Makes a great lather and he doesn't smell like a fruit or some kind of flower after. It's more manly haha. Plus it makes his goofy puppy coat nice and shiny so he doesn't look so awkward!


----------



## Bart (Jul 15, 2010)

A lot of consumer brands have been mentioned. Don't any groomers use commercial products?

What about Double K, Best Shot, Stazko, PPP?


----------



## Cowgirl Kristin (Feb 19, 2010)

I like Tropiclean... its the best. Another good one for really dirty dogs is Perfect Pet Antibacterial Deodorizing Shampoo. It smells like apples and it makes your mouth water when you smell it.


----------



## Cowgirl Kristin (Feb 19, 2010)

I also like Sentry Flea & Tick. It conditions, cleans, kills fleas, and leaves their coat shiny. It has a good masculine scent thats almost like a cologne. 
http://www.petco.com/product/103966/Sentry-Flea-and-Tick-Shampoo-For-Dogs-and-Puppies.aspx


----------



## johnnydipp (Aug 22, 2010)

I've been doing some research on dog shampoo online, and notice one called RenuPLEX Medicated Dog Shampoo, which claims to be chosen as best voted item this year? 

has anyone tried it before? The concern is that I tried to run some search on this brand, however, I only found a handful of info, and all look the same. If it is that great, I wonder why only a few people seem to know it... just wanna make sure it is something really worth exploring, or just some promo trap... 

btw, from what i read here, tropiclean seems quite popular. What about medicated shampoo for itchy dogs then?

thanks a lot for your help!


----------



## Pai (Apr 23, 2008)

There are several brands of medicated dog shampoo, that are targeted to different kinds of skin problems. So it depends on what type of issue the dog has.

I've never heard of RenuPLEX, myself.


----------



## Tangles_42 (Jan 20, 2009)

I used to use ShowSeason, but we can no longer get it in the UK, will use Kelco now


----------



## Peek-A-Poo (Aug 28, 2010)

I'm surprised nobody uses Espree brand... I love the Plum Perfect and Melon smells. The scent last pretty long also. Once this espree bottle runs out, I'm going to give Tropiclean a try for my peek-a-poo.


----------



## agility collie mom (Jan 26, 2008)

Bark2Basics Hypoallergenic shampoo, coat handler conditioner on the maltese. Show sheen for detangler.


----------



## Graco22 (Jul 16, 2007)

I am loving Green Groom shampoos that I started trying out a few months ago at the salon. Very nice products..


----------



## StellaLucyDesi (Jun 19, 2008)

I like Tropi-Clean and actually like Four Paws Magic Coat for white dogs. It works great to clean Stella's featherings and slippers that are all white. The store where I work carries Bobbi Panter and I'm gonna buy some soon.


----------



## jiml (Jun 19, 2008)

but understand that if your dog suffers from a severe reaction from it, you're out of luck. the company will not help you when you use their product on an animal they didnt intend for it to be used on.>>>>>>

LOL and what help would they normally give? refund? coupon? big whup


----------

